# 4 Alarm Fire at Abandoned Motel (Los Angeles)



## A/Ox4 (Feb 15, 2016)

I normally do fireground photography north on Los Angeles. I was down there for valentines day and happened across a 4 Alarm fire. Unfortunately we got there an hour after the fire started.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11. 





12.





Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Feb 15, 2016)

really cool shots.  not the biggest fan of how they are processed to me -- have a  too pushed feeling.


----------



## wyogirl (Feb 15, 2016)

Great shots. 5 & 8 are my favorite.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Braineack said:


> really cool shots.  not the biggest fan of how they are processed to me -- have a  too pushed feeling.


Fireground photography is usually very edited for dramatic feeling. 

Also, several are highly edited to remove smoke. 






Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Feb 15, 2016)

using dehaze slider?


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 15, 2016)

Very nice.  3, 5, 8 wow!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 15, 2016)

Very nice work; I'm normally not a fan of this style of processing, but I think it fits here.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Feb 15, 2016)

Braineack said:


> using dehaze slider?


Yes. It's an interesting tool, but it messes with colors too. I'm learning to work with it. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 15, 2016)

Great set, very dynamic.


----------



## florotory (Mar 31, 2016)

Great shots. #10 is my fav I think


----------



## weepete (Mar 31, 2016)

5 is really good. Good job on the rest of the set too!


----------



## tbertrand (Mar 31, 2016)

6,7,10 are my faves coming from a Ff.


----------

